
“How We Almost Messed Up Trello” – Trello CEO, 6 Months Before It Sold for $425m - Paddy_H
http://businessofsoftware.org/2017/01/almost-messsed-trello-michael-pryor-trello-paul-kenny-ocean-learning-bos-usa-2016/
======
coreyp_1
Those words do not appear in the transcript, and I'm not going to listen to
the audio for it.

